# Republicans in Arizona Were Blocked By Thate Arizona Sttate From Concealing Documents About The controversial "Audit".



## bravoactual (Sep 15, 2021)

Republicans in Arizona were blocked by the state's supreme court from concealing documents about the controversial audit.









						'Audit' documents are public records: Arizona Supreme Court declines Fann’s appeal
					

Communications between subcontractors, invoices and a host of other records related to the state Senate’s self-styled audit of the 2020 election in Maricopa County must be released as public records after the Arizona Supreme Court declined to hear Senate President Karen Fann’s appeal of an...




					www.azmirror.com
				




Audit Documents Are Public Records: Arizona Supreme Court Declines Fann's Appeal.

Communications between subcontractors, invoices and a host of other records related to the state Senate’s self-styled audit of the 2020 election in Maricopa County must be released as public records after the Arizona Supreme Court declined to hear Senate President Karen Fann’s appeal of an appellate court ruling.

The Arizona Court of Appeals ruled last month that documents requested by the liberal watchdog group American Oversight are public records, regardless of whether the Senate has possession of them, upholding a lower court ruling. Fann, R-Prescott, appealed, but the Supreme Court on Tuesday denied her petition to review the Court of Appeals’ decision.

That means the Senate, along with Cyber Ninjas and other subcontractors, must release a cache of records that could shine extensive light on the inner workings of the review that Fann ordered of the election. American Oversight sought communications between audit contractors and employees, records detailing who funded the review and what payments were made, any agreements with outside funders, and other records.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I thought Arizona Republicans were all to trot to get "*The Truth" out about* "*The Rigged Election In Arizona*" and here they are trying to hide documents.....one has to wonder what the fuck they are hiding and why.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Republicans in Arizona were blocked by the state's supreme court from concealing documents about the controversial audit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now if we could have stopped election officials from hiding the count from observers in PA, GA, AZ, VA, MI, and other states. Then we would like to see the chain of custody on every ballot in the last election. Also...Dominion needs to turn over their keys to the counting machines before they get a chance to erase their databases.


----------



## d0gbreath (Sep 21, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Now if we could have stopped election officials from hiding the count from observers in PA, GA, AZ, VA, MI, and other states. Then we would like to see the chain of custody on every ballot in the last election. Also...Dominion needs to turn over their keys to the counting machines before they get a chance to erase their databases.


You forgot routers.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 21, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Now if we could have stopped election officials from hiding the count from observers in PA, GA, AZ, VA, MI, and other states. Then we would like to see the chain of custody on every ballot in the last election. Also...Dominion needs to turn over their keys to the counting machines before they get a chance to erase their databases.


Both political parties had personnel observers. 

Stop lying.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hidden said:


> You forgot routers.


And what would the routers show since voting machines weren't connected to the internet.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> And what would the routers show since voting machines weren't connected to the internet.


Isn't a router a WIFI component?
Modems are connected to the internet.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Both political parties had personnel observers.
> 
> Stop lying.


Observers weren't allowed closed enough to read what was on the ballots.

Stop lying.


----------



## ClaireH (Sep 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Republicans in Arizona were blocked by the state's supreme court from concealing documents about the controversial audit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The following court documents summary supports that two versions of Michigan voting systems both Dominion and ES&S have been found to utilize wireless technology during the 2020 presidential election.

Anyone interested in future, fair elections should read the 8 page document. This is eye-opening for those who deny that election voting machines were connected to a modem during the voting process. I am attempting to post the summary but unable to do so from my phone, but here’s the link:



			https://letsfixstufforg-my.sharepoint.com/personal/patrick_letsfixstuff_org/_layouts/15/onedrive.aspx?id=%2Fpersonal%2Fpatrick%5Fletsfixstuff%5Forg%2FDocuments%2FFiles%2F2020%20Election%2FLegal%2FExhibit%206%20Jim%20Penrose%20Report%2Epdf&parent=%2Fpersonal%2Fpatrick%5Fletsfixstuff%5Forg%2FDocuments%2FFiles%2F2020%20Election%2FLegal&originalPath=aHR0cHM6Ly9sZXRzZml4c3R1ZmZvcmctbXkuc2hhcmVwb2ludC5jb20vOmI6L2cvcGVyc29uYWwvcGF0cmlja19sZXRzZml4c3R1ZmZfb3JnL0VlVTd0UDlidzc1QmpvSjBkME5KbndBQl9jSGVWbVhqNG1LVjJYRVBYV0xXbmc%5FcnRpbWU9Y3R5Y3JqZDkyVWc


----------



## otto105 (Sep 21, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Isn't a router a WIFI component?
> Modems are connected to the internet.


Sure modems are, but Arizona didn't connect their voting machines.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 21, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Observers weren't allowed closed enough to read what was on the ballots.
> 
> Stop lying.


Wrong again.


Stop lying.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 21, 2021)

There is no controversy. Everyone knows this audit was a total joke just like your court cases. Try reality for God's sake


----------



## d0gbreath (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> And what would the routers show since voting machines weren't connected to the internet.


They wouldn't show anything. I was just trying to help Mud out with his whine.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Sure modems are, but Arizona didn't connect their voting machines.


If you say so.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2021)

Hidden said:


> They wouldn't show anything. I was just trying to help Mud out with his whine.


That was your whine...not mine. 
Didn't you mention routers?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Wrong again.
> 
> 
> Stop lying.


100% correct. They weren't allowed to see the ballots because the election officials were afraid they would get their Cooties on the BLM members counting the ballots.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 21, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> 100% correct. They weren't allowed to see the ballots because the election officials were afraid they would get their Cooties on the BLM members counting the ballots.


Wrong, and still wrong.


You're a true maga fuckup boi.


----------



## ClaireH (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Sure modems are, but Arizona didn't connect their voting machines.


I haven’t checked primary legal documents (as opposed to interpretive meanderings made everywhere online) yet have you Otto about Arizona’s court findings? I’ve been slow to look at primary records (knowing the election results would never be thrown out after the fact).  I just confirmed MI had voting machines connected and you might read the legal findings.



			https://letsfixstufforg-my.sharepoint.com/personal/patrick_letsfixstuff_org/_layouts/15/onedrive.aspx?id=%2Fpersonal%2Fpatrick%5Fletsfixstuff%5Forg%2FDocuments%2FFiles%2F2020%20Election%2FLegal%2FExhibit%206%20Jim%20Penrose%20Report%2Epdf&parent=%2Fpersonal%2Fpatrick%5Fletsfixstuff%5Forg%2FDocuments%2FFiles%2F2020%20Election%2FLegal&originalPath=aHR0cHM6Ly9sZXRzZml4c3R1ZmZvcmctbXkuc2hhcmVwb2ludC5jb20vOmI6L2cvcGVyc29uYWwvcGF0cmlja19sZXRzZml4c3R1ZmZfb3JnL0VlVTd0UDlidzc1QmpvSjBkME5KbndBQl9jSGVWbVhqNG1LVjJYRVBYV0xXbmc%5FcnRpbWU9Y3R5Y3JqZDkyVWc
		


Regardless of what happened in 2020, I’m assuming you would like fair elections like me even with having different political views, yes?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Wrong, and still wrong.
> 
> 
> You're a true maga fuckup boi.


Wrong. 
I can post dozens of stories about it. 
And you can cram your MAGA up your commie ass.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 21, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> I haven’t checked primary legal documents (as opposed to interpretive meanderings made everywhere online) yet have you Otto about Arizona’s court findings? I’ve been slow to look at primary records (knowing the election results would never be thrown out after the fact).  I just confirmed MI had voting machines connected and you might read the legal findings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had an fair and accurate election n 2020. 

And knock yourself out...  Election experts say giving Maricopa County routers to election auditors could be security threat


----------



## otto105 (Sep 21, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Wrong.
> I can post dozens of stories about it.
> And you can cram your MAGA up your commie ass.


Go ahead, post stories all you want. 

Won't change facts on the ground.


----------



## ClaireH (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Both political parties had personnel observers.
> 
> Stop lying.


You could have 1 million observers in one precinct but when the machines are connected to the internet or have specific hardware, it doesn’t matter one iota.


----------



## bravoactual (Sep 21, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> You could have 1 million observers in one precinct but when the machines are connected to the internet or have specific hardware, it doesn’t matter one iota.



There you go again, using that pesky truth.   Cons hate the truth, gives them a headache.


----------



## ClaireH (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> We had an fair and accurate election n 2020.
> 
> And knock yourself out...  Election experts say giving Maricopa County routers to election auditors could be security threat


What’s doable now is to force voting precincts to ensure their election machines are internet/modem free. There was a team of computer experts that asked ES&S if their machines were still connected to the Internet since the ES&S website advertised “zero connection”. They were able to get in the backdoor and found that over 13,000 machine were still connected to the Internet even though they were told zero were connected. Now that’s where this problem starts: with unscrupulous voting machine manufacturers/sellers who knowingly had machines still connected to a modem, yet stated they had zero machines connected. Time for better vendors yet?









						Experts find more than 30 U.S. voting systems connected to internet
					

A team of election security experts used a “Google for servers” to challenge claims that voting machines do not connect to the internet and found some did.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## bravoactual (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Both political parties had personnel observers.
> 
> Stop lying.



Only ONE Party alleges a conspiracy to rig the election.  To date no proof of any Election Fraud/Voter Fraud has been found.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 21, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> You could have 1 million observers in one precinct but when the machines are connected to the internet or have specific hardware, it doesn’t matter one iota.


Voting machines aren't connected to the internet.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 21, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> If you say so.


Not me, AZ had an independent audit confirm this.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 21, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> What’s doable now is to force voting precincts to ensure their election machines are internet/modem free. There was a team of computer experts that asked ES&S if their machines were still connected to the Internet since the ES&S website advertised “zero connection”. They were able to get in the backdoor and found that over 13,000 machine were still connected to the Internet even though they were told zero were connected. Now that’s where this problem starts: with unscrupulous voting machine manufacturers/sellers who knowingly had machines still connected to a modem, yet stated they had zero machines connected. Time for better vendors yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conspiracy bullshit.


----------



## ClaireH (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Voting machines aren't connected to the internet.


You’ve confirmed your lack of knowledge on this topic, which is normal when someone hasn’t read specific court findings and learning, but by repeating the same uniformed opinion (when I’ve given you separate pieces of pertinent information you ignored) go play on the highway- you’ll get more attention. You tend to waste screen space.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Not me, AZ had an independent audit confirm this.


Independent....you mean a George Soros group?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Go ahead, post stories all you want.
> 
> Won't change facts on the ground.


Yeah....rub your nose in shit and you still can't smell it.


----------



## d0gbreath (Sep 21, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> That was your whine...not mine.
> Didn't you mention routers?


I did; as a joke.


----------



## bravoactual (Sep 21, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> What’s doable now is to force voting precincts to ensure their election machines are internet/modem free. There was a team of computer experts that asked ES&S if their machines were still connected to the Internet since the ES&S website advertised “zero connection”. They were able to get in the backdoor and found that over 13,000 machine were still connected to the Internet even though they were told zero were connected. Now that’s where this problem starts: with unscrupulous voting machine manufacturers/sellers who knowingly had machines still connected to a modem, yet stated they had zero machines connected. Time for better vendors yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turns out that the Traitor's Shyster's Et.al Knew The Claims They Were Making About Voting Machines Were U.S.D.A. Prime Bull Shit.









						Trump Campaign Knew Lawyers’ Voting Machine Claims Were Baseless, Memo Shows (Published 2021)
					

Days before lawyers allied with Donald Trump gave a news conference promoting election conspiracy theories, his campaign had determined that many of those claims were false, court filings reveal.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Days before lawyers allied with Donald Trump gave a news conference promoting election conspiracy theories, his campaign had determined that many of those claims were false, court filings reveal.

Two weeks after the 2020 election, a team of lawyers closely allied with Donald J. Trump held a widely watched news conference at the Republican Party’s headquarters in Washington. At the event, they laid out a bizarre conspiracy theory claiming that a voting machine company had worked with an election software firm, the financier George Soros and Venezuela to steal the presidential contest from Mr. Trump.

But there was a problem for the Trump team, according to court documents released on Monday evening.

By the time the news conference occurred on Nov. 19, Mr. Trump’s campaign had already prepared an internal memo on many of the outlandish claims about the company, Dominion Voting Systems, and the separate software company, Smartmatic. The memo had determined that those allegations were untrue.

His group of idiot lawyers knew they were committing perjury when they went into making arguments they knew were false.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> You could have 1 million observers in one precinct but when the machines are connected to the internet or have specific hardware, it doesn’t matter one iota.


But when you have a hand recount of paper ballots, it matters naught.... You can't change a paper ballot....?


----------



## JLW (Sep 24, 2021)

Care4all said:


> But when you have a hand recount of paper ballots, it matters naught.... You can't change a paper ballot....?


Stop talking logically to Trumpers.  They understand it not.


----------



## schmidlap (Sep 24, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> a George Soros group?


_Cyber-ninjas?_
_

_​Wow. Who knew?


----------



## otto105 (Sep 24, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Observers weren't allowed closed enough to read what was on the ballots.
> 
> Stop lying.


You want political hacks to contest legal votes of minorities.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 24, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> You could have 1 million observers in one precinct but when the machines are connected to the internet or have specific hardware, it doesn’t matter one iota.


A Big Lie.


Grow up.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 24, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Independent....you mean a George Soros group?


So, you don't know and just thumbed your ass?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Sep 24, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Republicans in Arizona were blocked by the state's supreme court from concealing documents about the controversial audit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I doubt Republicans could've covered Joe's victory in Arizona up.

Someone would've leaked the audit. Some reporter would've found it in a trashcan.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 24, 2021)

otto105 
He's not lying idiot. There were pictures of watchers having to use binoculars to see those counting. There were also pictures of paper being put over the windows so no one could see what they were doing. Catch a clue you biased hack.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 24, 2021)

Claudette said:


> otto105
> He's not lying idiot. There were pictures of watchers having to use binoculars to see those counting. There were also pictures of paper being put over the windows so no one could see what they were doing. Catch a clue you biased hack.


The parties had their observers in the polling places.

You wanted maga fuckups looking over shoulders to limit votes of minorities.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 24, 2021)

otto105 
No the Rep watchers were kicked out dummy. The couldn't get within 20 feet of those counting. Its was all over this board. Look it up dumbass.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 24, 2021)

Claudette said:


> otto105
> No the Rep watchers were kicked out dummy. The couldn't get within 20 feet of those counting. Its was all over this board. Look it up dumbass.


I don't care what maga fuckups claim all over this board. Republic and Democratic poll watcher were in all polling places they choose to be.

Again, you wanted partisan hacks to stop the count.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 24, 2021)

otto105 
Oh fuck off you idiot. Watchers were kicked out. If you don't to believe that then believe what you want. Doesn't alter the facts. 

What a biased hack you are. You're not even worth talking to. Dumbass.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 24, 2021)

Claudette said:


> otto105
> Oh fuck off you idiot. Watchers were kicked out. If you don't to believe that then believe what you want. Doesn't alter the facts.
> 
> What a biased hack you are. You're not even worth talking to. Dumbass.


I have posted the facts. 

You can check court documents were pro former president lawyers were forced to admit this before their lawsuit were thrown out.

dipshit


----------



## Claudette (Sep 24, 2021)

otto105 
You have shit. The fact is the watchers were kicked out. Look it up dummy.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 24, 2021)

Claudette said:


> otto105
> You have shit. The fact is the watchers were kicked out. Look it up dummy.


Yeah, I have looked it up and this is what you find.

Fact-checking Trump's claims on poll watchers

Excerpt
Mr. Trump's own lawyers admitted there are representatives from the campaign in the convention center where ballots are being processed, according to CNN. During a hearing in a separate case filed in federal court, Jerome Marcus, a lawyer for the campaign, told Judge Paul Diamond "there's a non-zero number of people in the room."

So, now all we have is your glaring ignorance.


----------



## bravoactual (Sep 24, 2021)

The Fraudit was suppose to las only Three Months.  It lasted months longer.

The search for (Bamboo Fibers) was bullshit.

The winner of the Arizona General Election, President Joseph R. Biden, according the new results released by the CyberNuts received *Ninety-Nine* (*99*) more votes in Maricopa County while the Traitor lost by  *Two Hundred Sixty -One* (*261*) fewer votes.

The Arizona Republican had tried to prevent the release of the CyberNumbNuts report.  Now we know why, the report did NOT say what they wanted it to say.

Now Maricopa County should NumbNuts for the cost of the new voting machines that county has to replace the machines NumbNuts damaged.

*THE MOTHER FUCKING TRAITOR MOTHER FUCKING LOST THE MOTHER FUCKING ELECTION!!!!!!*


----------



## bravoactual (Sep 24, 2021)

Care4all said:


> But when you have a hand recount of paper ballots, it matters naught.... You can't change a paper ballot....?



Stop being logical.  Cons will never understand logic.


----------



## bravoactual (Sep 24, 2021)

Hidden said:


> THEYou forgot routers.



Are you people that fucking desparate to believe that bulll shit co nspiracy?  No Voting Machines in Maricopa County were connected to the internet.  

*THE MOTHER FUCKING TRAITOR MOTHER FUCKING LOST THE MOTHER FUCKING ELECTON.  GET THE FUCK OVER IT!!!!!*


----------



## bravoactual (Sep 24, 2021)

Supplying routers would have violation voter law.  Private voter information could have and would been made to an individual or individuals unknown. 

Voter Information is by Federal, State and Local Law NOT public information.


----------



## bravoactual (Sep 24, 2021)

otto105 said:


> I don't care what maga fuckups claim all over this board. Republic and Democratic poll watcher were in all polling places they choose to be.
> 
> Again, you wanted partisan hacks to stop the count.


 

I have worked for over 25-Years as a Poll Worker.  Both as a Clerk and as an Assistant Judge.

Both parties are allowed Poll Watchers, Poll Watchers are NOT allowed to interact with Voters.

Campaigns for interested Poll Watchers, but allowed to interact with Voters.

IF a Poll Watcher did interact and/or interfere with a Voter when I was working, they were removed, the Candidate/Campaign Called and informed of improper conduct on the part of one of their Poll Watchers.  

No Poll Worker, Clerk or Assistant Judge or for that matter the Judge are interfere with a Voter.  A Voter can request assistance with voting, especially if they are disabled.  But person can step into the vothing.  A family member may assist the voter.  No Poll Watcher can enter the voting booth or interact with voter, nor can they demand the voter show I.D.


----------



## ClaireH (Sep 24, 2021)

Care4all said:


> But when you have a hand recount of paper ballots, it matters naught.... You can't change a paper ballot....?


I will not dispute your point. If only a presidential election were determined by paper ballots, with optimal scan and hand count. Due to population expansion, although, not many takers on recounting by hand I would imagine.

Future Elections: 2022 and beyond: US needs to ensure all states are using secure machines meaning: zero connected to a modem or cell phone etc. election equipment sales tactics, the details of how voting precincts need to do better (by force it would appear for some) and no, I'm not talking about mail-in ballots or ballots coming back in a day before they were mailed out.

Reality is that voting machines will be hacked unless the US requires voting machine manufacturers to provide proof they've enhanced the machines' security measures to prevent fraud and that their machines are not connected to a modem. The machine errors are easily manipulated, if someone has sold the machines for instance he or she knows a lot of the tricks. I watched a video with an ex-salesman describing the ways the machine could be hacked or manipulated. If I find it, I'll link it shortly.

"IT and cyber-security specialist Melissa Carone, who on November 3 and 4 worked as a contractor for Dominion Voting Systems — the company that provided the voting machines in 66 of Michigan’s 83 counties in 2020 — told a Michigan Senate Oversight Committee hearing: “What I witnessed at the TDS Center [where votes were being counted] was complete fraud. The whole 27 hours I was there. There were batches of ballots being ran through the tabulating machines numerous times, being counted eight to ten times, I watched this with my own eyes. I was there to assist with IT.” Adding that she was “under the impression 100 percent that all of these workers were in on this,” Carone claimed: “There was not a single ballot that the whole night, the whole 27 hours that I was there, that was for Donald Trump, not one.” "

Ok, so Dominion wanted defamation of character following this court testimony. It's about a 20 minute clip, and if you can get through all of her "uhmmmm's" I wish they could have showed her face but who knows...angry lady like Dominion implies or truthful?

I'm focused mostly on the machine aspect of election fraud. When I read this following article I became aware of the possibilities. Plus, after I read ES&S's claim about zero internet connection was completely bogus and they knew it when they stated it, I began to think it was time for karma for these profiteer companies.









						Experts find more than 30 U.S. voting systems connected to internet
					

A team of election security experts used a “Google for servers” to challenge claims that voting machines do not connect to the internet and found some did.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## asaratis (Sep 25, 2021)

Care4all said:


> But when you have a hand recount of paper ballots, it matters naught.... You can't change a paper ballot....?


Counting the same ballots twice will likely yield the same results.  Counting all LEGAL ballots will likely not.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 25, 2021)

otto105 said:


> You want political hacks to contest legal votes of minorities.


You full of shit.  Observers need to see the same things the counters see.  Observers have no interest in who cast the vote, just that the vote is legal and counted for the person marked on the ballot.  I want observers to contest every illegal vote.

Trolling is your only talent.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 25, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Counting the same ballots twice will likely yield the same results.  Counting all LEGAL ballots will likely not.


But the electronic voting machines, would have nothing to do with that kind of shenanigans....


----------



## Care4all (Sep 25, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> I will not dispute your point. If only a presidential election were determined by paper ballots, with optimal scan and hand count. Due to population expansion, although, not many takers on recounting by hand I would imagine.
> 
> Future Elections: 2022 and beyond: US needs to ensure all states are using secure machines meaning: zero connected to a modem or cell phone etc. election equipment sales tactics, the details of how voting precincts need to do better (by force it would appear for some) and no, I'm not talking about mail-in ballots or ballots coming back in a day before they were mailed out.
> 
> ...


Melissa was found to be a complete fraud....what she claimed was lies, and not only that....it's impossible to do, without being caught because of the checks and balances put in place under State election rules and procedures, and canvassing process.  i.e. the number of absentee ballots run through the machines to be counted, has to equal the number of absentee ballot envelopes received. ...and if you run a ballot through the machine twice, to count it twice, you would have more absentee ballots counted, than you have as the count recorded on absentee ballot envelopes received.... (More votes than voters, that voted). Also, you can't have more absentee envelopes of votes returned, than the absentee ballots the precinct mailed out that were requested...(so you can't stuff the ballot box)  and a gazillion other checks purposely in election law rules, to prevent that kind of shenanigans....

My comment on paper ballots in the previous post, was that if the electronic vote scanning counters are temporarily connected to the net to transfer vote results to a central location, and if they are hacked at that time and votes were changed at the central location that reflects a different result than the result the precinct initially got, that too would send a Red Flag, and be caught on the checks and balance process....(the central location would have more votes or a different count by candidate, than the precinct recorded, before they made the transfer).

PLUS, there are paper ballots in the precinct that can be counted to verify any of the Red Flags that go up.

As laymen, most citizens have no idea all the rules and regs and processes and checks and balances that is really involved in the election counting process....  99% of all the silly accusations made by the Trump team were easily proven, that they simply could NOT be true...  Like what Melissa testified to.... It just can't happen, without a reg flag being thrown.

The one major issue us voters have had, is with in person electronic voting (approaching a couple of decades of complaining) is the fact that there is no paper trail, no paper ballot....

Well in 2020, that changed...we were able to get voting machine companies to put in a paper ballot trail, completely separate from the electronic counting, that snap shots our individual vote at the time we make it and makes a completed ballot, on a separate system, that can be accessed and used for recounts...so if there is any shenanigans done on the electronic voting in a transfer due to a hack, it can be caught....

All the swing states in contention... electronic voting systems had paper trails.

Also, each voting district has their machines, looked at and gone through with trial runs etc and are certified by a third party, before every election....

But I'm with you, I still don't totally trust their security, and they definitely should not have internet access....


----------



## bravoactual (Sep 25, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> I will not dispute your point. If only a presidential election were determined by paper ballots, with optimal scan and hand count. Due to population expansion, although, not many takers on recounting by hand I would imagine.
> 
> Future Elections: 2022 and beyond: US needs to ensure all states are using secure machines meaning: zero connected to a modem or cell phone etc. election equipment sales tactics, the details of how voting precincts need to do better (by force it would appear for some) and no, I'm not talking about mail-in ballots or ballots coming back in a day before they were mailed out.
> 
> ...



You reek of the desperation of a Conservative who refuses to accepting the reality that her candidate lost.

All you have ever had is second and third hand hearsay.  You have conjecture, contention, innuendo and supposition.  But you have no facts, you have no proof of Election Fraud/Voter Fraud.

The Cyber NumbNuts "*Forensic Audit*" yelded that Mr. Biden received more votes than the original talley and that the Traitor Lost by even bigger numbers.

Routers, which you seem to think to be the Arc of The Conenant are secure devices.  Sharing routers would given private voter information (Name, Address, Party Affiliation, Phone Number and Date of Birth.  Such information is held in utmost security).

*NO..........REPEAT..........NO VOTING MACHINES WERE CONNECTED TO THE INTERNET.*

All you really are half assed Conservative Conspiracy Theories that have no basis in reality.

*THE MOTHER FUCKING TRAITOR MOTHER FUCKING LOST THE MOTHER FUCKING ELECTION.....GET THE FUCK OVER IT.  YOU AND YOUR FACIST TRAITOR LOST.....LOST.....LOST.....LOST.....LOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## otto105 (Sep 25, 2021)

asaratis said:


> You full of shit.  Observers need to see the same things the counters see.  Observers have no interest in who cast the vote, just that the vote is legal and counted for the person marked on the ballot.  I want observers to contest every illegal vote.
> 
> Trolling is your only talent.


Your post just proved my point.


----------



## ClaireH (Sep 25, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Melissa was found to be a complete fraud....what she claimed was lies, and not only that....it's impossible to do, without being caught because of the checks and balances put in place under State election rules and procedures, and canvassing process.  i.e. the number of absentee ballots run through the machines to be counted, has to equal the number of absentee ballot envelopes received. ...and if you run a ballot through the machine twice, to count it twice, you would have more absentee ballots counted, than you have as the count recorded on absentee ballot envelopes received.... (More votes than voters, that voted). Also, you can't have more absentee envelopes of votes returned, than the absentee ballots the precinct mailed out that were requested...(so you can't stuff the ballot box)  and a gazillion other checks purposely in election law rules, to prevent that kind of shenanigans....
> 
> My comment on paper ballots in the previous post, was that if the electronic vote scanning counters are temporarily connected to the net to transfer vote results to a central location, and if they are hacked at that time and votes were changed at the central location that reflects a different result than the result the precinct initially got, that too would send a Red Flag, and be caught on the checks and balance process....(the central location would have more votes or a different count by candidate, than the precinct recorded, before they made the transfer).
> 
> ...


I want to give you a compliment Care4All about how you present your evidence, without the use of personal attack mode that downgrades any chance of debating the issue in an honest manner. You are the best representative that leans left that I’ve run into on this board, so thanks for entertaining oppositional viewpoints without the garbage. I’m sure they’re are a couple others but I’ve  just not had the pleasure to engage with them. Oh, Old Lady is a decent sort! Looks like I need to find a male who represents the left in a positive manner. Anyway, enough of my own personal remarks! Lol

So, in response to your positivity about assuming that the checks and balances effectively prevent tampering, I do not share that impression. Mostly because technology is exponentially growing and cannot accurately be measured, but general estimate is every six months information doubles and that’s huge! This means there will always be techies who know more than everyone else. Hackers will easily keep up with new technology because of their own expertise and some surpassing the release of new, public knowledge. This will be the quandary from now on if we’re using any type of machines, which we will for now. Last election over 50% voted with the machine and around 47% mail in. Until technology produces a better solution, we’re stuck temporarily with trusting the machine manufacturers. After they lied I would expect a change in manufacturing companies but it didn’t happen. 

“In recent exploration performed by the popular security corporation reveals that your computer and mobile phones can still get hacked even if they aren’t connected to the internet. So here are some of the ways through which your computer and mobile phone can be hacked – even if they are not connected to the online world!”









						Can a Computer Be Hacked If It’s Not Connected to the Internet?
					

One of the best ways to secure data is to store it on a computer that's not connected to the internet. But, can an offline computer be hacked? Maybe...



					smallbiztrends.com
				












						N.S.A. Devises Radio Pathway Into Computers (Published 2014)
					

The agency has put software in thousands of computers that allows for surveillance and can also create a path for launching cyberattacks, according to documents, experts and officials.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## ClaireH (Sep 25, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> You reek of the desperation of a Conservative who refuses to accepting the reality that her candidate lost.
> 
> All you have ever had is second and third hand hearsay.  You have conjecture, contention, innuendo and supposition.  But you have no facts, you have no proof of Election Fraud/Voter Fraud.
> 
> ...


It doesn’t matter that the machines weren’t connected to the Internet.


bravoactual said:


> You reek of the desperation of a Conservative who refuses to accepting the reality that her candidate lost.
> 
> All you have ever had is second and third hand hearsay.  You have conjecture, contention, innuendo and supposition.  But you have no facts, you have no proof of Election Fraud/Voter Fraud.
> 
> ...


It seems computers can be hacked that are not connected to Internet. Your rant has no impact; get a hobby you appear to have pent up rage. Not happy with Biden’s handlers since they’re failing? I understand.









						The Myth of the Hacker-Proof Voting Machine (Published 2018)
					

Election officials have insisted that machines can’t be remotely compromised because they’re not “connected to the internet.” But security experts point out crucial ways in which they are.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						8 Technologies That Can Hack Into Your Offline Computer and Phone
					

Whenever your computer, smartphone device or any other Internet-capable gadget is connected to the Internet, there is always a risk of security threats. This




					www.hackread.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 25, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Both political parties had personnel observers.
> 
> Stop lying.










Should have crashed through the doors and windows!


----------



## otto105 (Sep 25, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> It doesn’t matter that the machines weren’t connected to the Internet.
> 
> It seems computers can be hacked that are not connected to Internet. Your rant has no impact; get a hobby you appear to have pent up rage. Not happy with Biden’s handlers since they’re failing? I understand.
> 
> ...


So, now those devious Biden voters used radio waves to hack voting machines in Maricopa County to turn the election????


----------



## otto105 (Sep 25, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Should have crashed through the doors and windows!


What does this supposedly prove?

That partisan hacks couldn't harass pol workers.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 25, 2021)

otto105 said:


> What does this supposedly prove?
> 
> That partisan hacks couldn't harass pol workers.


----------



## ClaireH (Sep 25, 2021)

otto105 said:


> So, now those devious Biden voters used radio waves to hack voting machines in Maricopa County to turn the election????


I never suggested such a thing Mr. Otto, it’s just possible is my point. If you read my texts I’m talking about machines in general, not any specific county. My concern is new tech and future elections.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 25, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


>


Old dude, Milwaukee County in WI always reports their election results late.

Even ron johnson knows that.

That graph is an accurate depiction of the former president's loss.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 25, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Old dude, Milwaukee County in WI always reports their election results late.
> 
> Even ron johnson knows that.
> 
> That graph is an accurate depiction of the former president's loss.



Biden admitted they planned on cheating, the evidence shows they cheated. 

Here's you, "Orange Man Bad!!"


----------



## otto105 (Sep 25, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> I never suggested such a thing Mr. Otto, it’s just possible is my point. If you read my texts I’m talking about machines in general, not any specific county or the selection. My concern is new tech and future elections.


The voting machines aren't internet capable in Arizona. The state uses sticks as a physical transfer.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 25, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Biden admitted they planned on cheating, the evidence shows they cheated.
> 
> Here's you, "Orange Man Bad!!"


Sure, sure.


----------



## bravoactual (Sep 25, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> It doesn’t matter that the machines weren’t connected to the Internet.
> 
> It seems computers can be hacked that are not connected to Internet. Your rant has no impact; get a hobby you appear to have pent up rage. Not happy with Biden’s handlers since they’re failing? I understand.
> 
> ...



You are fixated on something that never happened.  No Voting Machines were connected to the internet.  Voting Machines tabulate results, these machines are NOT connected to the internet.  

Routers.  It is a clear violation Federal, State and Local Law to relase or give access to a Voter's Private Information.   

The one and only time I, as a California Voter was contacted by a political party was when a Republican in L.A. County contacted me via by cell phone.  I found out the organization this putz was working for illegally accessed my private voter information.  He received a visit from the Los Angeles County Deputy Sheriff and spent a wonderful year as a guest at one fine establishiments operated by LASO.  A year in county slam. 

The "*Forensic Audit*" on Maricopa turn up an addtional 99-Votes for Biden and few votes for the Traitor.  I mean these shit eaters from CyberNuts looked for fucking bamboo fibers.  Get fucking real.

CyberNuts rendered the Voting Machines in Maricopa County useless.  

And all they found that the Traitor lost even more fucking votes.

All you really have the lies. 

You believe the lies.

You love the lies.

You need the lies.

You want to be lied to.

All you have is conjecture, contention, innuendo and supposition.  You have no legal, provable, verifiable proof any Electon Fraud/Voter Fraud.  Over 60+Lawsuits were filed and over 60+Lawsuits tossed for lack of any clear evidence. 

To prove Election Fraud/Voter Fraud, you must first evidence, proof of said ElectionFraud/Voter Fraud.  What you need, you ain't got.

At this all YOU and Make America Stupid Again types are  doing is beating a dead fucking horse.

*THE MOTHER FUCKING TRAITOR MOTHER FUCKING LOST THE MOTHER FUCKING ELECTION.....GET THE MOTHER FUCKING HELL OVER IT.....YOU FUCKING LOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Care4all (Sep 25, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> I want to give you a compliment Care4All about how you present your evidence, without the use of personal attack mode that downgrades any chance of debating the issue in an honest manner. You are the best representative that leans left that I’ve run into on this board, so thanks for entertaining oppositional viewpoints without the garbage. I’m sure they’re are a couple others but I’ve  just not had the pleasure to engage with them. Oh, Old Lady is a decent sort! Looks like I need to find a male who represents the left in a positive manner. Anyway, enough of my own personal remarks! Lol
> 
> So, in response to your positivity about assuming that the checks and balances effectively prevent tampering, I do not share that impression. Mostly because technology is exponentially growing and cannot accurately be measured, but general estimate is every six months information doubles and that’s huge! This means there will always be techies who know more than everyone else. Hackers will easily keep up with new technology because of their own expertise and some surpassing the release of new, public knowledge. This will be the quandary from now on if we’re using any type of machines, which we will for now. Last election over 50% voted with the machine and around 47% mail in. Until technology produces a better solution, we’re stuck temporarily with trusting the machine manufacturers. After they lied I would expect a change in manufacturing companies but it didn’t happen.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  

True, hackers will always outsmart security.... At least, that sure is the way it seems...

But what kind of system of voting or vote counting, could we use, in a timely manner, that can count the votes, and transfer the votes to a central location, without ever using some kind of system that transfers the results outside of the net?

I had read recently that the actual in person electronic voting machines are not connected to the internet.  These voting machines transfer their vote tallies, to another in house system, then it is that system that transfers those tallies, to a central location...supposedly through an in house system not connected to the internet....  In 2017 those experts found otherwise with those 30 precincts they found, connected to the net, at some point.... So they were somehow, not as secure as we had thought....though note, the check, that central location count, has to match the precinct counts is still in place so if numbers change between the two, it will be caught.

Maybe if we all weren't so anxious to know the results on election night, we could go back to paper ballots, and hand counting the results,

Or optical scanners to count, but then we have to deal with dimples, and hanging Chad's again, like in the 2000 recount....  

I just don't know what could make any election, 100% secure, as the saying goes... where there is a will to cheat, there will likely be a way....  But because our elections are run independently for each precinct/voting district, and there are thousands of them, it would take a lot of effort by hundreds of cheaters in multiple locations, to make a difference in a presidential election that is nation wide....it seems?


----------



## otto105 (Sep 25, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Thanks!
> 
> True, hackers will always outsmart security.... At least, that sure is the way it seems...
> 
> ...


How many voting precincts are there in the US?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 25, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


>


Well duh!

Come on Frankie, everyone knows the dems took the lead when the absentee votes were finally counted!  It is how the dems were encouraged to vote, because of the pandemic and safety issues, while Trump discouraged his voters from voting that way.....  Even though Trump himself, voted absentee.

The swing states had in their election law, that absentee votes could NOT be counted until after the polls closed....Democrats tried to change the laws to start counting absentee votes earlier, like Florida and other states, but the republican majority legislature would not allow it in those contentious swing states.....  That just shows before election day, R legislatures were already planning with Trump, to claim the election was rigged, just like you are now trying to claim with your meaningless graph.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 25, 2021)

otto105 said:


> How many voting precincts are there in the US?


Thousands and thousands....  I mentioned in a post, it would be a task of all tasks to try to pull off cheating in a nationwide federal, presidential election.


----------



## bravoactual (Sep 25, 2021)

More bad news for 5-Deferment Draft Dodging, Putin Loving Orange Faced Piece of Shit Asshole the Traitor.

*PRESIDENT BIDEN WILL NOT ENVOKE EXECUTIVE PRIVILEDGE ON BEHALF OF THE TRAITOR!!!!!!!*










						‘Pretty much the ball game’: Trump just lost any chance of being able to claim executive privilege
					

White House press secretary Jen Psaki Friday afternoon casually let reporters know President Joe Biden will not invoke executive privilege on behalf of former president Donald Trump when the House Select Committee on the January 6 Attack requests documents.Trump is claiming that his status as a...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## ClaireH (Sep 25, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> You are fixated on something that never happened.  No Voting Machines were connected to the internet.  Voting Machines tabulate results, these machines are NOT connected to the internet.
> 
> Routers.  It is a clear violation Federal, State and Local Law to relase or give access to a Voter's Private Information.
> 
> ...


What a shocker, you’ve confirmed yet again that you don’t read opposing posts when they don’t fall into your limited perception of things. You’ve shown this twice now, and I have no interest to continue participating in your desire to remain ignorant about the various ways *machines NOT connected to the Internet can be hacked*.


----------



## ClaireH (Sep 25, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Thanks!
> 
> True, hackers will always outsmart security.... At least, that sure is the way it seems...
> 
> ...


Great questions, and I wish someone had a 100% solution to offer right now. AI development could resolve potential human error and fraudulent activity, but at this time may be in development but not yet geared toward the political realm? 

We must prevent foreign opportunity to manipulate US election machines; because more than one country has tried this before they and others will try again and again.

I think big investors  will promote
the use of self learning AI technology to improve election security eventually. The political arguments will be about the clean aspect of the self-learning part. Since it’s a very hard task to know that 100% of the AI training/self-learning is not tainted during the learning process many will balk. There is so much biased information out there along with factual information diluted with commentary as you know. That will be a major problem for all backers of AI to prove the machines are untainted before using them. Even when programmers are 100% honest, the machines/computer can still learn junk when you’re feeding the machine boxes of information. Investors in self-learning AI will consider this necessary progress, whether that turns out to be the case is unknown. Questioning election outcomes due to human error or manipulation will switch to AI malfunctions and legitimacy of clean learning.


----------



## woodwork201 (Sep 25, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Isn't a router a WIFI component?
> Modems are connected to the internet.


No.  Routers send network data to routes... Wifi is an accessory provided for on many routers but serious network routers are things that cost 50K or so and do a lot of complex work in getting data to and from where it needs to be.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Now if we could have stopped election officials from hiding the count from observers in PA, GA, AZ, VA, MI, and other states. Then we would like to see the chain of custody on every ballot in the last election. Also...Dominion needs to turn over their keys to the counting machines before they get a chance to erase their databases.


Trollboy as always gets his ass handed to him on a platter.lol


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 26, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> No.  Routers send network data to routes... Wifi is an accessory provided for on many routers but serious network routers are things that cost 50K or so and do a lot of complex work in getting data to and from where it needs to be.


They're reporting that this is how they were able to change the counts. By hacking into the computers over WIFI. Someone outside the building was given the password to the WIFI system that tied all of the Dominion machines together and they changed the results. This is why they discovered 260,000 missing or ghost votes in Maracopa County alone. Biden only won AZ by just over 10,000 votes and they manipulated the vote count to make it happen.


----------



## woodwork201 (Sep 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> They're reporting that this is how they were able to change the counts. By hacking into the computers over WIFI. Someone outside the building was given the password to the WIFI system that tied all of the Dominion machines together and they changed the results. This is why they discovered 260,000 missing or ghost votes in Maracopa County alone. Biden only won AZ by just over 10,000 votes and they manipulated the vote count to make it happen.


The fact that the county is defying the legal subpoena from the State Senate pretty well proves there's something to hide but it's far more than just the manipulated machines, it's also the thousands of illegal votes cast on fake paper or by non citizens or just bulk copied ballots fed into machines.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 26, 2021)

Care4all said:


> But the electronic voting machines, would have nothing to do with that kind of shenanigans....


The actual VOTING machines maybe not.  The scanners and tabulators could easily alter the counts.  Hackers can easily alter the counts.  Brain dead liberals ignore statistical impossibilities that have been exposed.


...and no, I'm not going to revisit the instances where these occurred.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 27, 2021)

asaratis said:


> The actual VOTING machines maybe not.  The scanners and tabulators could easily alter the counts.  Hackers can easily alter the counts.  Brain dead liberals ignore statistical impossibilities that have been exposed.
> 
> 
> ...and no, I'm not going to revisit the instances where these occurred.


Maybe the machine tabulation being transferred to a central location could be, but that is why we have hand recounts of paper ballots...to identify any machine shenanigans...that ballot can't be changed by hackers.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 27, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Maybe the machine tabulation being transferred to a central location could be, but that is why we have hand recounts of paper ballots...to identify any machine shenanigans...that ballot can't be changed by hackers.


You don't understand hacking.  The sudden vote dumps did not require ballots being cast at all.  Discovering all such dumps would required total hand recounts in every precinct in the US.  Arizona's forensic audit involved only one county.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 27, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> It doesn’t matter that the machines weren’t connected to the Internet.
> 
> It seems computers can be hacked that are not connected to Internet. Your rant has no impact; get a hobby you appear to have pent up rage. Not happy with Biden’s handlers since they’re failing? I understand.
> 
> ...




I don't believe any hacking is required.
Dominion offers the ability to alter the vote totals as a selling point.

It's exactly what politicians want.

Dominion voting machines do not report the absolute number or sorting of the ballots as cast.......instead, they allow the ‘adjusting’ of the number and selection of the votes.







In the contracts that Dominion signs with municipalities, we find the following:



AGREEMENT BETWEEN THE COUNTY OF SANTA CLARA AND DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS, INC. This Agreement is entered into between the County of Santa Clara (“County”) and Dominion Voting Systems, Inc. (“Contractor” or “Dominion”) (collectively, the “Parties”).



*Section 2.26 "Allows staff to adjust tally based on review of scanned ballot images."*



			https://www.sccgov.org/sites/rov/Documents/CW2232168%20Dominion%20Final.pdf


----------



## badbob85037 (Sep 27, 2021)

Let's use a little common sense. 1. Joe has always been corrupt taking everyone and anyone for cash. 2. No way in Hell did he receive the greatest number of votes in history. 3. No way did he win in Arizona. 4. Which party for 4 years used fraud, false evidence,  lies, and treason to unset an elected president. 5. Which party was on media telling the same lies every night and due to passing laws making them not libel for those lies. 6. Who is running the US By Joe's words it is not him. 7. Just the votes in the last 2 hours of the election with no chain of custody would have shown this fraud.  8. A president who followed the Constitution and did everything right does not lose re-election.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 27, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> I don't believe any hacking is required.
> Dominion offers the ability to alter the vote totals as a selling point.
> 
> It's exactly what politicians want.
> ...


...and these statistical anomalies cast suspicion on 'adjustments'.

Statistical anomalies in the 2020 Presidential Election | Kiwiblog


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 28, 2021)

Losers who refuse to accept their loss are sad humans and worse citizens. Trump is a total buffoon, only the fact people thought no way this fool could be president and stayed home in 2016 do we have this sad situation in which those who follow cult leaders deny reality. America is a dumb nation in much of it due to a lack of a good, well rounded public education. Can one really imagine after the Arizona audit demonstrated clearly he lost - he tells his fans he won. How dumb can his fans be? Seriously.

'Strong: Dumb and dumber Americans'









						Strong: Dumb and dumber Americans
					

In a widely reported 2017 survey, 7% of adult Americans agreed with the statement that chocolate milk comes from brown cows. That is “udder” nonsense. But more than 16 million




					roanoke.com


----------



## woodwork201 (Sep 29, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Maybe the machine tabulation being transferred to a central location could be, but that is why we have hand recounts of paper ballots...to identify any machine shenanigans...that ballot can't be changed by hackers.


No, The ballots are created by Xerox, by hackers, by frauds.  If your dollar bill counter accepts my counterfeit, you can count your dollars all day long and the numbers will never change.... but it doesn't mean you have any money.


----------



## woodwork201 (Sep 29, 2021)

midcan5 said:


> Losers who refuse to accept their loss are sad humans and worse citizens. Trump is a total buffoon, only the fact people thought no way this fool could be president and stayed home in 2016 do we have this sad situation in which those who follow cult leaders deny reality. America is a dumb nation in much of it due to a lack of a good, well rounded public education. Can one really imagine after the Arizona audit demonstrated clearly he lost - he tells his fans he won. How dumb can his fans be? Seriously.
> 
> 'Strong: Dumb and dumber Americans'
> 
> ...


Actually, you have to quit listening to CNN and MSDNC to hear the results of the audit other than the recount numbers.  Here's the response from State Senate candidate Wendy Rogers:



> Let me break it down for you:
> 
> - 3432 more ballots cast than people who voted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Sep 29, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> No, The ballots are created by Xerox, by hackers, by frauds.  If your dollar bill counter accepts my counterfeit, you can count your dollars all day long and the numbers will never change.... but it doesn't mean you have any money.


The ballots aren't created by Xerox silly one!  Why are you making up shit?  The vote tabulating machines won't accept a Xerox copy ballot....

Overseas votes from military stationed on ships and subs can get their blank ballots via the internet.  The copy paper it prints on, is of a lighter weight than the paper weight of the printed ballots.  The vote tabulating machines reject these ballots from the military due to being from copy machines and improper weight/thickness, and every precinct receiving these type of overseas ballots, have to be rewritten by hand on the proper paper, or in large locations of expected military ballots like these, have machines that reads the original ballot and scribes a new, duplicate ballot on the proper, ballot weight, paper....so they can be counted.


----------



## woodwork201 (Sep 29, 2021)

Care4all said:


> The ballots aren't created by Xerox silly one!  Why are you making up shit?  The vote tabulating machines won't accept a Xerox copy ballot....
> 
> Overseas votes from military stationed on ships and subs can get their blank ballots via the internet.  The copy paper it prints on, is of a lighter weight than the paper weight of the printed ballots.  The vote tabulating machines reject these ballots from the military due to being from copy machines and improper weight/thickness, and every precinct receiving these type of overseas ballots, have to be rewritten by hand on the proper paper, or in large locations of expected military ballots like these, have machines that reads the original ballot and scribes a new, duplicate ballot on the proper, ballot weight, paper....so they can be counted.



That's a lie.  There are plenty of pictures of duplicate ballots with the exact same extraneous marks on the multiple copies.  The machines read the ballots.   The old "number 2 pencil" days are no more.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 30, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> That's a lie.  There are plenty of pictures of duplicate ballots with the exact same extraneous marks on the multiple copies.  The machines read the ballots.   The old "number 2 pencil" days are no more.


Link up, please!


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 8, 2021)

I don't understand.. yet

bc don't have much time, cvan't focuss.. 

but will be back... I say there was fraud


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Both political parties had personnel observers.
> 
> Stop lying.


Undeniable election malfeasance occurred in Arizona on several fronts. You can play the "Stop lying" game, but if you can read you know what happened.


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 10, 2021)

mudwhistle 
Xiden won VA as the state is mostly useless government workers


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 10, 2021)

T for sure won PA, G and W 

Michigan may have went blue


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> mudwhistle
> Xiden won VA as the state is mostly useless government workers


I remember FOX calling VA for Biden with 3% in and Trump leading by over 100K votes. 
That's part of the reason most FOX viewers bailed on them. That and that prick Chris Wallace propping up Biden while trashing Trump.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Maybe the machine tabulation being transferred to a central location could be, but that is why we have hand recounts of paper ballots...to identify any machine shenanigans...that ballot can't be changed by hackers.


But paper ballots can be printed by the millions and run thru the machines for as long as it takes to overcome a deficit. It worked in Georgia.

Many Republican voters in CA never got their mail-in ballots and showed up to vote on election day.....only to find out they had already voted.....and were given a provisional ballot....which Democrats probably just threw in the trash.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 10, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> But paper ballots can be printed by the millions and run thru the machines for as long as it takes to overcome a deficit. It worked in Georgia.
> 
> Many Republican voters in CA never got their mail-in ballots and showed up to vote on election day.....only to find out they had already voted.....and were given a provisional ballot....which Democrats probably just threw in the trash.


No Mud, they can't.

Every absentee ballot counted, has to have an absentee enveloped, with an approved signature check, among other checks. 

More ballots, than approved absentee ballot envelopes, is a check in the voting process meant specifically to catch, ballot stuffing. 
There can not be more ballots counted than legitimate ballot envelopes received and approved.

There can not be more ballot envelopes, than registered voters in a precinct...as well.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2021)

Care4all said:


> No Mud, they can't.
> 
> Every absentee ballot counted, has to have an absentee enveloped, with an approved signature check, among other checks.
> 
> ...


You're confusing absentee ballots with unsolicited mail-in ballots.
States like CA sent out millions of mail-in ballots to folks they claim were on their voter rolls.....because of COVID and new election laws.
Trump attempted to get them to clean their voting rolls and they refused of course. They claimed that Trump was being a racist....attempting to stifle the opportunity to vote for minorities.
Unsolicited mail-in ballots don't take into account people that move and never update their registrations.
A check on one audit showed mail-in ballots were sent to addresses that were vacant lots.
CA is 100% mail-in voting. Problem is....alot of Republicans never received theirs....and so they tried to show up on election day to vote and were told they had already voted. What a surprise!!
Some people got ballots from two different states because of unsolicited mail-in ballots.

I think you're under the assumption that there's no way to cheat when 100% of your state is voting thru the mail.....but in states like CA, OR, WA, and CO....that's exactly what's going on. Auditors were finding that some counties were separating the envelopes from the ballots and throwing them away. Establishing residency is all you need to vote in CA. Even if you're an illegal. Nobody checks your I.D. In some states they aren't allowed to ask illegals if they are US citizens.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 10, 2021)

Care4all said:


> No Mud, they can't.
> 
> Every absentee ballot counted, has to have an absentee enveloped, with an approved signature check, among other checks.
> 
> ...


you speak of how things should be done

not how they were done..


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 10, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Both political parties had personnel observers.
> 
> Stop lying.


u didn't see the videos of dims papering the windows and not allowing watchers in

of course u didn't... u didn't want to see..


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 10, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> You're confusing absentee ballots with unsolicited mail-in ballots.
> States like CA sent out millions of mail-in ballots to folks they claim were on their voter rolls.....because of COVID and new election laws.
> Trump attempted to get them to clean their voting rolls and they refused of course. They claimed that Trump was being a racist....attempting to stifle the opportunity to vote for minorities.
> Unsolicited mail-in ballots don't take into account people that move and never update their registrations.
> ...


thanks for confirming a suspicion i have had for some time, namely that CA and other "blue" states (not) have had the kind of corruption seen in the 2020 pres election for a long time.. they tried it in some states b4 they went national.. the *&^%$s


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 10, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Go ahead, post stories all you want.
> 
> Won't change facts on the ground.


Go ahead. Keep your dim-ness all you want.

Won't change facts on the ground


----------



## otto105 (Oct 10, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> u didn't see the videos of dims papering the windows and not allowing watchers in
> 
> of course u didn't... u didn't want to see..


We’re those people approved to be election observers?


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 10, 2021)

otto105 said:


> We’re those people approved to be election observers?


u just won't quit... sigh


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 10, 2021)

so what about the comment in Post 105?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> thanks for confirming a suspicion i have had for some time, namely that CA and other "blue" states (not) have had the kind of corruption seen in the 2020 pres election for a long time.. they tried it in some states b4 they went national.. the *&^%$s


CA and a couple other states have been test grounds for a complete takeover of elections by socialists. 
They don't believe in "The Will Of The People".


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> you speak of how things should be done
> 
> not how they were done..


Actually, it is how it is done, that's part of the process with canvassing the votes, and then the certification process.  There is no possibility, of us missing that check and balance....seriously!


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> thanks for confirming a suspicion i have had for some time, namely that CA and other "blue" states (not) have had the kind of corruption seen in the 2020 pres election for a long time.. they tried it in some states b4 they went national.. the *&^%$s


There was not corruption, nor rigging, nor stealing of the 2020 election.  Joe Biden won, period.

It's a real shame those who claim Trump won, can't produce the evidence that Trump won any of the swing states in contention, let alone winning 4 of those states in order to beat Biden in the electoral college.

There has been no evidence, what so ever, that Trump got more votes than Biden, in any of those states.  If there was evidence, they WOULD bring it up, before the Courts, in a suit.

Y'all have chosen to ignorantly believe in a lie.

Because you are as weak as your beloved Loser, and are willing to play along with this lie, because you can't accept your loss nor your life, without your beloved Trump, and you are willing to destroy free and fair elections, our democracy, and our nation....  Just because you can't accept, a clear and definitive, loss.....  SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## mamooth (Oct 11, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> u just won't quit... sigh


True that. You're actually complaining because thugs weren't allowed to harrass and intimidate the election staff. 

It's good that you've finally stopped pretending you're not trying to steal elections through various types of cheating and violence. After all, it's not like your charade of being pro-democracy was ever fooling anyone. As long as you're going to be fascist, be honest about that.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 11, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> CA and a couple other states have been test grounds for a complete takeover of elections by socialists.
> They don't believe in "The Will Of The People".


I'm glad to find someone  who sees this. I myself do not have substantial proof, anything that would hold up in a court of law but I totally believe this... 

the reason I don't have proof is: the evidence has likely been destroyed.. certainly the evidence from the first election in which thiss was done.. And it just stands to reason that once they figured out how to orchestrate all this fraud and cover-up, well... they would get better at fraud and cover-ups... 

maybe there should be some kind of audit of CA an d other so called blue  states..


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> There was not corruption, nor rigging, nor stealing of the 2020 election.  Joe Biden won, period.


Thiss is as far as i read

prove that Biden won.. you can't. I hve seen the evidence that it was stolen  and no one will convince me otherwise... certainly no liberal. They are liars to the core. They have no integrity, will kill innocent children.. steal elections. 

There is really only one party in America.. Republican and anti-Republican (anti-God, anti-science, anti-common-sense, anti-logic, anti-America)


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Actually, it is how it is done, that's part of the process with canvassing the votes, and then the certification process.  There is no possibility, of us missing that check and balance....seriously!


people  who believe  the system is totally trustworthy are either naive or sold-their-souls hacks


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> Thiss is as far as i read
> 
> prove that Biden won.. you can't. I hve seen the evidence that it was stolen  and no one will convince me otherwise... certainly no liberal. They are liars to the core. They have no integrity, will kill innocent children.. steal elections.
> 
> There is really only one party in America.. Republican and anti-Republican (anti-God, anti-science, anti-common-sense, anti-logic, anti-America)


Sure it can be proved, with the certification of the count in each state....and electoral college picks and vote, as it is with every election in our nation for hundreds of years.....

You've fallen for a scam, a scam to make you think our elections are worthless, our Country is shit, and a bunch of other things to destroy our democracy  through discrediting our elections, and open the doors for an unelected, authoritarian dictator....based on the BIG LIE of fraud.


----------



## otto105 (Oct 12, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> I'm glad to find someone  who sees this. I myself do not have substantial proof, anything that would hold up in a court of law but I totally believe this...
> 
> the reason I don't have proof is: the evidence has likely been destroyed.. certainly the evidence from the first election in which thiss was done.. And it just stands to reason that once they figured out how to orchestrate all this fraud and cover-up, well... they would get better at fraud and cover-ups...
> 
> maybe there should be some kind of audit of CA an d other so called blue  states..


So, the republic maga fuckup party never loses elections anymore?


----------



## otto105 (Oct 12, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> people  who believe  the system is totally trustworthy are either naive or sold-their-souls hacks


people who believe the 2020 was not conducted in a fair manner...were the losers.

And now are whiners.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 13, 2021)

otto105 said:


> people who believe the 2020 was not conducted in a fair manner...were the losers.
> 
> And now are whiners.


*I know how things turn out  in the end

Jesus said that His followerss would be "hated by all" (Mk 1313 and Mt somethingg)

so yeh... Life on Earth is not going to be great for those who love truth and justice and God (the author of such)

Jesus said

Woe unto you who laugh now for u shall weep

Blessed are you who mourn now, for you shall laugh

He who laughs last.... *


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 13, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Sure it can be proved, with the certification of the count in each state....and electoral college picks and vote, as it is with every election in our nation for hundreds of years.....
> 
> You've fallen for a scam, a scam to make you think our elections are worthless, our Country is shit, and a bunch of other things to destroy our democracy  through discrediting our elections, and open the doors for an unelected, authoritarian dictator....based on the BIG LIE of fraud.


like i say

anyone who  thinks there is no corruption in the system and the election wass all on the up and up... is .. I forgot this word but Delusional

maybe you don't think the system  is always  fair... Maybe in 2016 it was messed up... But it's funny... I don't recall Dims crying about corruption immediately after Trump won

funny, aint it?

now something like half of America says 2020 was rigged


----------



## otto105 (Oct 13, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> *I know how things turn out  in the end
> 
> Jesus said that His followerss would be "hated by all" (Mk 1313 and Mt somethingg)
> 
> ...


Jesus doesn’t exist.


----------



## woodwork201 (Oct 14, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Jesus doesn’t exist.


That's a stupid statement.  That Jesus existed and that he was crucified is not challenged by any legitimate historian.  It's a matter of historical record at the time and not just in scripture.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 14, 2021)

After the big bamboozler Logan fleeced the Trumpwanks for millions and absconded, they are feeling as foolish as when Bam Bam Bannon ripped them off to allegedly pay for the Cry Baby Loser's phantom erection on the Southern border that Loser had insisted_ Mexico_ would pay for. (Scamming a scam deserves dishonorable mention.)

As reality become even more irrefutable, and with not even a lowly house elf named as a suspect in the fantastical vast conspiracy of an election heist, will they contrive new delusions or stand by the old chestnuts?





*"Let's recycle that 'meddling Italian satellite' excuse!
That one had their nipples hard!"*​MAGICAL ITALIAN SATELLITE; ALIENS FOR TRUMP; AND OTHER TRUE STUFF!​


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 14, 2021)

Let's bring back a _Golden Oldie!_



_*The Trump administration pushed the Attorney General to investigate a bizarre *_​*conspiracy theory that Biden used Italian satellites to steal the election*​
​


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 16, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Jesus doesn’t exist.


your thoughts on the topic don't matter. It is God's thoughts that will ultimately matter. It is rather unwise to debunk such things.. As the saints say, Most people in Hell are there because they didn't believe in Hell


----------

